# My fitness pal



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

For those of you who have never heard of this app, it's available on iPhone and android and it's helped my lose 8 lbs in 5 weeks. there is so much on it that's it will take me to long to explain but basically you type in information about yourself like current weight height etc and how much weight you would like to lose, put in your current weight and on a daily basis you type in what you have for breakfast, lunch, dinner and / or snacks and it will give you a full break down of calorie intake, fat, protein and so on. as long as you stay with in your daily intake you will lose weight and the beauty is that you can still eat some of the naughty foods as well, and everything is kept in check and it warns you if you fall off the wagon. It's a real eye opener as some of the foods you think are good for you ends up being the opposite in terms of calorie intake. Do give this app a go and tell me what you think.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I use it to keep track of my diet and training but the so called 'estimates are miles off' reckon I'll lose 10kg every 5 weeks :lol:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Kimo73 said:


> I use it to keep track of my diet and training but the so called 'estimates are miles off' reckon I'll lose 10kg every 5 weeks :lol:


How did you keep track of your progress?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Think that's good is searching for a food and having all the info rather than other apps where you have to look at packets and do it individually


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Soul boy 68 said:


> How did you keep track of your progress?


My weight progress?

I have a weigh in at boxing every week


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Kimo73 said:


> Think that's good is searching for a food and having all the info rather than other apps where you have to look at packets and do it individually


This app will store and save all the info you put in so there is no need to keep re typing it all over again so if you like a particular meal and have it often then it's save for you.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Soul boy 68 said:


> This app will store and save all the info you put in so there is no need to keep re typing it all over again so if you like a particular meal and have it often then it's save for you.


That's what I mean

Used to use another app but was too much hassle looking at packets and remembering to write it down

Loads easier to search


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Kimo73 said:


> My weight progress?
> 
> I have a weigh in at boxing every week


Ahh, I see, your an armature boxer then? Well this app may not apply to you then. What division are you in? Middle weight?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Ahh, I see, your an armature boxer then? Well this app may not apply to you then. What division are you in? Middle weight?


I was super heavy

Now I'm heavy 

Yeah still applies as I have a lot of weight to lose lol


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Kimo73 said:


> I was super heavy
> 
> Now I'm heavy
> 
> Yeah still applies as I have a lot of weight to lose lol


Good luck Kimo, I used to dabble in boxing in my youth and it's a very tough sport with a very tough training regime.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Certainly is, 6 hours a week over 3 days then gym 3 days

Had to do something about being a Fattie lol


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Kimo73 said:


> Certainly is, 6 hours a week over 3 days then gym 3 days
> 
> Had to do something about being a Fattie lol


Well, sounds like it's clearly working, keep up the good work and you don't need me to tell you that it's well worth it. Hold on , I did just tell you that :wall: :lol:


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Been using it along with mapmyrun which syncs to it so updates calories and carbs amount after training changing teh allowance. Top piece of kit so easy to track what your eating and where you need to change and it free!!!!!!


----------



## jbguitarking (Oct 5, 2011)

Been using it to track my macros, very easy to use but sometimes the foods aren't what they say they are compared to what the back of the packet says.

Lost 20kgs in just under a year by just tracking what I eat and being in a slight deficit.

Don't think I could have done it without the app tbh, allowing me to sneak in something naughty every now and then keeps me sane!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

jbguitarking said:


> Been using it to track my macros, very easy to use but sometimes the foods aren't what they say they are compared to what the back of the packet says.
> 
> Lost 20kgs in just under a year by just tracking what I eat and being in a slight deficit.
> 
> Don't think I could have done it without the app tbh, allowing me to sneak in something naughty every now and then keeps me sane!


What I like about this app is that you can have a blow out from time to time and it will just keep you in check and disciplined.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

That's mine atm


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Kimo73 said:


> That's mine atm


The will power and mindset is important also, well done:thumb:


----------

